
A brief, yet helpful, lesson on elementary resource-locking strategy - bdfh42
http://reprog.wordpress.com/2010/03/30/a-brief-yet-helpful-lesson-on-elementary-resource-locking-strategy/
======
wallflower
This reminds me of my almost-always full dishwashing racks which I use as a
second chance FIFO cache for dining.

~~~
bdfh42
On the two most recent occasions when I have had the opportunity to design a
new kitchen layout I have made the case for installing two dishwashers. Such
units are not that much more expensive than the cupboards they would replace
but with one taking dirty crockery and the other dispensing clean - the time
saving would be substantial. Sadly such a logical approach does not accord
with my wife's views on kitchen organisation.

------
stretchwithme
Funny as hell

